# Commute from Marina to Silicon Oasis?



## dubai2806 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello! 

I am moving to Dubai soon and I am wondering what the driving commute is like from Marina to Silicon Oasis in the mornings/evenings, or if it would be wiser to live in Silicon Oasis (where I will also be working), and then travel into Dubai itself on weekends. 

I have heard that living in Silicon Oasis is very residential, is this still the case? I am a young professional and will be living alone, so I am very keen to make friends and have an active social life, and to be able to pop out for a coffee or food if I fancy it on weekends/evenings without having to drive everywhere. 

I have tried to do some research, but a lot of the answers are older now, and I can imagine change is pretty rapid in Dubai...!! 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

dubai2806 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am moving to Dubai soon and I am wondering what the driving commute is like from Marina to Silicon Oasis in the mornings/evenings, or if it would be wiser to live in Silicon Oasis (where I will also be working), and then travel into Dubai itself on weekends.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Driving time should be 35-45 min with moderate traffic.

Staying in Silicon Oasis is better, rent is on lower side, but you need to check proper buildings with maintenance and chiller free apartment. The difference in rent you can spurge on weekends, which will take care of the Taxi too(In case you are drinking).

You need to check on Zomato how many restaurants are there in Silicon Oasis, the closest mall would be Mirdif City Centre.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Marina to DSO is a reverse commute. 30 minutes seems quite likely.

DSO is very quiet. For someone wanting a more active location populated by younger expats the Marina is a better choice. As is Downtown (even closer to DSO) or JLT (opposite the Marina).

As we don't know what his budget is it's hard to say whether DSO would be better or not. If he can afford 80K+ for rent, then he can afford the Marina. 



Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> Driving time should be 35-45 min with moderate traffic.
> 
> ...


----------



## dubai2806 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you both - really appreciate your replies and up-to-date information! 

It seems like commuting in is very do-able, so will definitely be looking into that as a first choice option  

Thanks again!


----------

